# dyno ? on the solfware



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

*fantom dyno ? on the solfware*

hi my dyno acting up i 'm dyno some motors and the rpms go up to 23,000and back down to 4500 then the rpms go back up and the power some times like 78 power then next time it s only 56 on the same motor if you can help me or tell me who to call thank you a lot email me @ [email protected] ty and later john n


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

what kind of dyno? sounds like a voltage problem to me (voltage regulator in the dyno if it's a fantom)


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I would first take the rubber boots off at the motor leads.and ck to make sure the wires have a good connection. may be frayed. other than that ck power supply. if need help here's the man that can tell ya what is wrong. [email protected]. Gentlemans name is Al Prouty he can resolve it's problem. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

if your using a car battery then make sure it is fully charged also.


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

hi guy s it a fantom dyno i'mgoing totry the things you said to try today ty john i let you know what work later john


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

well i gruss it time to give Al a call i try what you all said to and it did not help ty john


----------



## cb30 (Dec 26, 2002)

Let me know what you come up with. Mine is doing the same thing.


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Ok i will let you know i email the 2 of them to day wating for them to get back to me on a phone number where i can call and talk to them on it


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

al prouty @ wizard electronics 269-621-4315


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

thank you for the phone number


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Try this, Clean the holes on the wheel. then clean the eyes inside the dyno face.(becareful, use a soft touch on the eyes)....Also, if this is outside or in bright light, shade the dyno from the light source...


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

i clean it but i try thr light thing and let you knoe ty later john


----------



## racer8 (Mar 23, 2003)

guys, i have a fantom dyno also just got it the other day and mine was doing the same thing if you r trying to run the windows program and your runing it thro a usb to 9 pin comm port adaptor this will probly screw with your numbers. i borrowed a computer that had a 9 pin comport in the back so i could plug directly into it and havent had any problems since.
Ron


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi guys after trying to call him for a week now and still no call back from him . 
Any way i don't what i did but it now working agin the only thing i did i had to refor mat my pc and after i did that now it work so it mas have been in the pc not the dyno thank for all the help and later john


----------

